# Non-anonymous donation



## CatStevens (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi 

Can anyone help us clarify our thought processes. We would like to use DI but non-anonymous donation.  As I understand it we have various options

1) use a UK clinic - due to sperm shortages I presume we can import from say US - does this option become impossible after 23 feb?

2) Go abroad ie Denmark for DIUI

3) Can we use DI in Spain but import from USA?

I suppose my key question is whether or not the single USA option is closing down to the UK as of 23 feb?

Thanks, Cat


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I know that by law, DE in Spain prohibits known donors...maybe the same with DI?


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Cat,

Dh and I are importing sperm from the US for use in the UK.  It is my understanding from our fertility hosp and the HFEA that as of 23 February anyone who has not applied for an import license will not be able to import sperm from the US because the HFEA will not allow anyone using a UK fert clinic to use donor sperm that 1) is from an anonymous donor and 2) has been paid for their donation.

I am afraid I don't know about anything to do with Spanish fertility hospitals, sorry.

I hope this helps,

Best wishes,

Angiexxx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm a little confused. Easily done  

You want a known donor?

If so, there are other posts that mention a free network of sperm donors. Or another option if you happy to be very open is to make it known to your family and friend you intend to do DI and see if anyone comes up with an offer. You wouldn't be obliged to take any offer made!But it would give you more options if you're happy to be that open

Keri -x-


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

And if you don't want to have sperm from someone known...but actually a stranger to you and without the protection of the law..., stay in this country and go to a clinic where they have donors.  There are plenty around.  In both Denmark and Spain donors have to be anonymous.  The countries in Europe that have ended anonymity for donors are Sweden, Norway, Netherlands, Austria and Switzerland.  The US option does indeed end on February 23rd.
The National Gamete Donation trust can help with deciding which UK to go to.
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## CatStevens (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry if I confused everyone, what I meant was that I didn't like the idea of anonymous donation. We have found clinics in the UK that can help us, on reading a couple of blogs it seemed like it there was a total shortage of sperm donors in the UK but now it it appears this not the case.

You are correct that Spain is anonymous only.

Thanks, Cat


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

we imported sperm from the usa from a bank where donors are known and not paid so presumably would be ok with the hfea, most of the donors are gay hence the name gayspermbank.com

Now though im using a friend as a donor in the uk ( it has to be stored 6 m so may delay your treatment)

good luck  j


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya, Just read your thread and was interested to read that there was not in fact a shortage of donor sperm in the uk? is that true? i have been on the waiting list here (edinburgh) for one and a half years so far and no chance of receiving any soon as advised by my clinic only last week. Do you know any clinics that have donor sperm at the moment? Any advice appreciated.


----------

